# Puppy Stakes at the National



## sterregold

Oh that will be fun! I have never met Barbara, but Michelle is so much fun! wis I had a puppy and the time off work to go to Texas!


----------



## K9-Design

Yippee skippee sign Bally up!


----------



## smokingold

Yeah! I begged and got others to beg too. I'm so glad the field committee has decided to have a puppy stake. Elly will be there!


----------



## goldlover68

Ok, OK, I have looked all over the AKC website for details about what the set up is for "Puppy Stakes". Cannot find any specifics.....? Can anyone tell me where to look..?


----------



## sterregold

It is an unofficial event, so it will not be in the FT regulations. It is run as singles, both land and water marks, with either ducks or bumpers. Open to puppies under 1 year of age.


----------



## goldlover68

sterregold said:


> It is an unofficial event, so it will not be in the FT regulations. It is run as singles, both land and water marks, with either ducks or bumpers. Open to puppies under 1 year of age.


Thanks...sounds like fun, my new pup will be 11 months at the end of October. She is working now with a professional trainer for hunt tests. I would love to run her in this to get some idea how she stacks up against other upcoming dogs.


----------



## Pintail

Does anyone have any additional information on puppy stakes. I am planning on running one in August. Just trying to figure out what to expect. 


Thanks


----------

